# 15 September Delivery Photo Story



## kaldenbk (Aug 25, 2008)

Count us in as satisfied PCD customers! We picked up a 335i drop top on 15 September and have been smiling ever since. Donnie and crew are every bit as good as you've heard and read here on bimmerfest. Willie took good care of us, even though it was her birthday she dressed to match our car. (Actually, it looks like the entire staff did since it is their daily dress code :}

I have prepared a photo blog of the day here:

http://www.pbase.com/briank/bmwpcd

I've attempted to attach a few of the photos here.

Donnie Isley discussed the emergency braking exercise, and then he demonstrates in his X3. Notice that they have been so kind as to wet the track :}










Roger leads laps around the closed course










Mike calls out instructions as we drive the course. He also does a good job of keeping us separated a safe distance. We're not here to compete, we're here to learn about these cars.










Judy and Boris are in the queue for the skid-pad. They run two cars at a time, spaced out just right. Each car has an instructor aboard. On the skid-pad they demonstrate the difference between no traction control, and BMW's Dynamic Stability Control (DSC), which is pretty remarkable. I do wish they had also let us try out the middle setting, Dynamic Traction Control (DTC), I feel like that might have led to some nice power sliding.










The anticipation builds for those waiting their turn. After all, spinning around on wet polished concrete in a new car isn't something you do everyday.










And she said she wouldn't enjoy it as mush as I would. This is her smile after the skip-pad.










Our group heads over to the factory tour and to experince the off-road course. There were enough X5s available for each person to drive if they wished. As luck would have it, I brought up the rear and was able to stop for pictures without holding up the group. As side benefit I also got to experience X5 acceleration :}










It turns out that Donnie is not just good with a car, he is also pretty darn good with a camera!










Karen balances over the hill climb obstacle. This photo doesn't do it justice though, sorry. The hill is probably 20 feet high.










We didn't have to twist his arm, Donnie was more than willing to line up a hot M5 and take us each for a hot lap around the course. What a ride!!! In the passenger's seat the bolsters are active. This car hugs you based on how Donnie is driving :}










Donnie casually poses for a photo while power-sliding around the skid-pad.

Thanks Donnie!










and here is what we came for!










the rest of the story can be found here:

http://www.pbase.com/briank/bmwpcd

Thanks again PCD Staff!!!

Brian and Karen


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

Very nice!!!! I'm glad you got some different pics from other angles. I feel like I just got to relive it again. Judy will be glad to see these, thanks.


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

PS beautiful car too. I thought you guys left before us. Must have been someone else.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great pictures and report!!! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Great pics! Glad you had a blast!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice report and great pictures! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:

Glad you had a great time! Enjoy the BMW :thumbup:


----------



## kaldenbk (Aug 25, 2008)

02fireman said:


> PS beautiful car too. I thought you guys left before us. Must have been someone else.


Thanks Boris. It must have been someone else. We were last to leave since there was so much to learn. I looked for you guys (I did want to see the aero kit) but the lobby was empty. It was a pleasure meeting you and Judy. Perhaps some day we'll meet at a driving school 

Brian


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Brian:

Thanks for the photos! You guys make my job so much fun!

Thanks!!!
donnie


----------



## kaldenbk (Aug 25, 2008)

willwin2day said:


> Brian:
> 
> Thanks for the photos! You guys make my job so much fun!
> 
> ...


You are welcome Donnie. You have a great job!

Brian


----------

